
Google’s mysterious new Fuchsia OS has a UI now - e1ven
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/5/8/15579846/google-fuchsia-os-magenta-armadillo-first-look-ui
======
yohui
See discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14292651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14292651)

------
Boothroid
Looks very similar to Android to me!

